# Mount von Medien ohne mountpoint

## AROK

Hallo allerseits,

auf meinem Laptop kann ich Medien wie CDS und USB Sticks mounten, ohne einen Eintrag in der fstab.

Auf meinem Desktop bekomme ich ein Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Laufwerk kann nicht eingebunden werden.
> 
> Die Fehlermeldung lautet:
> ...

 

woran liegt das denn?

Gruß

AROK

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo AROK,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, kann mir aber vorstellen das es sowas wie eine "default"-Einstellung gibt.

Wenn man einen Datenträger über die Commandline via "mount" einbindet kann man ihn ja auch an einen "beliebiegen Mountpunkt" einbinden.

Ich würde hier einfach mal tippen das dort wo es klappt ein Eintrag im Verzeichnis "/mnt/$LAUFWERKS-NAME" existiert oder entsprechend automatisch erstellt wird.

Du könntest dir jetzt einfach ein kl. Skript schreiben mit allem nötigen Schnickschnack und sicherheitscheck und Virenscann, der das einbinden übernimmt :)  - oder mal versuchen (wenn es irgendwie wirklich dieses "defaultverhalten", wie ich es mir vorstelle, existiert) einfach einen Ordner mit dem Laufwerksnamen im Verzeichnis /mnt (oder /media - je nachdem wo sowas von deinem system immer eingebunden wird). zu erstellen. Evt. Mountet er das dann automatisch dahin ;)

Das würde ich einfach mal ausprobieren.

Aber bestimmt ist das in udev integriert und ich habe es nur noch nicht wahrgenommen. Notfalls einfach mal googlen ;)

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

gegoogelt hab ich schon, ich sollte auch noch erwähen, das es auf meinem Laptop automatsich auch nur unter KDE geht und wird dann unter media eingebunden ein Ordner unter /mnt wird nicht erstellt.

----------

## mrsteven

Du hast nicht zufällig auf dem Laptop HAL aktiviert?

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

HAL und ivman sind auf beiden Rechneren aktiviert.

----------

## mrsteven

Läuft der HAL-Daemon denn wirklich auf beiden Systemen und wurde KDE mit dem USE-Flag hal kompiliert?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> HAL und ivman sind auf beiden Rechneren aktiviert.

 

Bitte ivman entfernen. Dessen Funktionalität ist inzwischen in hal integriert. Es hat keinen Nutzen mehr, macht aber Probleme. Es steht aber leider noch in der Dokumentation drin.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Bitte ivman entfernen. Dessen Funktionalität ist inzwischen in hal integriert.

 

Sicher? Soweit ich weiß kann hald nicht mounten. Bei mir macht das immer ivman automatisch mit pmount.

----------

## firefly

das glaub ich auch weniger, das hal jetzt selbst automatisch mounten kann. Abe rwas ich weis, das KDE und GNOME nativ support für hal und automount haben und das ivman dafür nicht mehr gebraucht wird.

EDIT ich habe grad im log des git-repos von hal nachgeschaut und wie es scheint hat hal jetzt auch mount support. Nur welche  relese version diesen support schon enthält das war aus den logs nicht zu erkennen.

----------

## Vortex375

Ich will aber eine von der Desktopumgebung unabhängige Lösung haben, die quasi im Hintergrund läuft und alles automatisch macht.

Die Medienverwaltung von kde gefälllt mir z.B. überhaupt nicht. Drum benutz ich ivman (und hab damit auch keine Probleme bisher).

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich benutze Testing. Und bei mir bindet KDE ohne ivman alle Medien automatisch ein. Und da mein System beim Start automatisch den gdm/kdm startet, ist und wird auch alles eingebunden. Wie das ist, wenn ich gdm/kdm rausschmeiße, weiß ich nicht

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

muss ich noch etwas konfigurieren, damit mein USB stick gemountet wird? Auf meinem Laptop war das nicht notwendig. 

Gruß

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> muss ich noch etwas konfigurieren, damit mein USB stick gemountet wird? Auf meinem Laptop war das nicht notwendig. 
> 
> Gruß

 

Das USE-Flag hal setzen, rc-update add hal machen und alles funktioniert.

----------

## xraver

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *AROK wrote:*   Hallo,
> 
> muss ich noch etwas konfigurieren, damit mein USB stick gemountet wird? Auf meinem Laptop war das nicht notwendig. 
> 
> Gruß 
> ...

 

...sofern auch kdebase mit dem USE-Flag hal compiliert wurde. Setzt er hal nachträglich ein sollte er fileicht auch kdebase neu kompilieren. (sofern er noch nicht die modularen pakete von KDE benutzt)

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das hab ich vorausgesetzt, daß man beim Ändern von USE-Flags ein emerge -uDN world macht.

----------

## AROK

Hallo,

HAL ist ja installiert (und das useflag war von anfang an gesetzt, bevor KDE installiert wurde). Ich meinte ob ich noch konfigurationsdateien anpassen muss.

Danke und Gruß

AROK

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *AROK wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> HAL ist ja installiert (und das useflag war von anfang an gesetzt, bevor KDE installiert wurde). Ich meinte ob ich noch konfigurationsdateien anpassen muss.
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> ...

 

Alles was du machen mußt, ist rc-update hal default. Sonst nichts. Warum, gibt es Probleme oder hast du es noch nicht probiert?

----------

## AROK

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alles was du machen mußt, ist rc-update hal default. Sonst nichts. Warum, gibt es Probleme oder hast du es noch nicht probiert?

 

Das hab ich schon getan, aber der USB stick wird nicht gemountet,  siehe oberster Eintrag in diesem Thread.

Gruß

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmm...

Was steht denn bei "dmesg" wenn du den USB-Stick einsteckst?

Welches Dateisystem hat dieser USB-Stick? Vielleicht fehlt auch was im Kernel.

Bekommst du diese, am Anfang genannte Fehlermeldung in einem Fenster?

Was passiert wenn du versuchst den USB-Stick aus einem Terminal per Hand zu Mounten? Funktioniert das?

Wieso willst du eigentlich den USB-Stick ohne Mountpoint mounten?

Was spricht gegen eine schicke Udev-Regel die genau nur diesen einen Usb-Stick an eine besondere Stelle einbindet?

Mfg Chris

----------

## xraver

Wenn du den USB-Stick rein steckst, schau mal bitte ob das nen Device wie /dev/sda oder /dev/sdb vorhanden ist. Sollte es vorhanden sein kannst du ja mal schauen ob Partitionen vorhanden sind.

```
fdisk -l /dev/sda
```

Sollte das gut gehen könenn wir ja wenigstens davon ausgehen das der Stick überhaupt arbeitet.[/code]

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *AROK wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   
> 
> Alles was du machen mußt, ist rc-update hal default. Sonst nichts. Warum, gibt es Probleme oder hast du es noch nicht probiert? 
> 
> Das hab ich schon getan, aber der USB stick wird nicht gemountet,  siehe oberster Eintrag in diesem Thread.
> ...

 

Was passiert denn, wenn du eine CD einlegst? Wird die automatisch erkannt? Wenn ja, dann ist mit dem Mounten alles in Ordnung und es liegt am Kernel.

----------

## AROK

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Wenn du den USB-Stick rein steckst, schau mal bitte ob das nen Device wie /dev/sda oder /dev/sdb vorhanden ist. Sollte es vorhanden sein kannst du ja mal schauen ob Partitionen vorhanden sind.
> 
> ```
> fdisk -l /dev/sda
> ```
> ...

 

Hallo,

/dev/sdd / /dev/sdd1 werden aungelegt, partitionen acuh OK!

CDS werden gemountet, aber weil ich einen Eintrag in der fstab habe, wenn ich dort einen EIntrag für den USB stcik anlege, wird auch der gemountet, aber ich möchte ja gern wissen, wie ich es hinbekommen das es wie auf meinem Laptop, ohne Eintrag in der fstab geht.

Gruß

----------

## xraver

Hmz, ist ja schonmal schön das es überhaupt geht  :Wink: . Leider hab ich mich mit dem Thema nicht mehr auseinander gesetzt seitdem KDE alles aleine mountet. Versuch mal dein Eintrag für deine CD´s raus zu nehmen aus der fstab. Im KDe-Kontrollzentrum unter "Angeschlossene Geräte" -> "Speichermedien", auf der Registerkarte erweitert; ist da HAL aktiviert? Und unter "KDE-komponenten" -> "Diensteverwaltung" - ist da der Dienst "KDED-Medienverwaltung" aktiv?

Mit Konqueror kannst ja auch mal unter system:/media nachschauen was da so los ist.

----------

## AROK

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Hmz, ist ja schonmal schön das es überhaupt geht . Leider hab ich mich mit dem Thema nicht mehr auseinander gesetzt seitdem KDE alles aleine mountet. Versuch mal dein Eintrag für deine CD´s raus zu nehmen aus der fstab. Im KDe-Kontrollzentrum unter "Angeschlossene Geräte" -> "Speichermedien", auf der Registerkarte erweitert; ist da HAL aktiviert? Und unter "KDE-komponenten" -> "Diensteverwaltung" - ist da der Dienst "KDED-Medienverwaltung" aktiv?
> 
> Mit Konqueror kannst ja auch mal unter system:/media nachschauen was da so los ist.

 

hallo hab das jetzt alles probiert -die beiden Einstellungen waren schon so wie beschrieben- ohne Erfolg. 

Wenn ich die Einträge für die CD-Laufwerke rausnehme, werden CDs auch nicht mehr gemountet. 

IVMAN nutze ich übrigens nicht mehr, hat aber keinerlei auswirkung auf das Verhalten gehabt- weder positiv noch negativ.  

Übrigens stürzt KDE Kontrollzentrum bei mir ab, wenn ich 2 mal auf Voreinstellungen drücke, ist das bei euch auch?

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *AROK wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*   Hmz, ist ja schonmal schön das es überhaupt geht . Leider hab ich mich mit dem Thema nicht mehr auseinander gesetzt seitdem KDE alles aleine mountet. Versuch mal dein Eintrag für deine CD´s raus zu nehmen aus der fstab. Im KDe-Kontrollzentrum unter "Angeschlossene Geräte" -> "Speichermedien", auf der Registerkarte erweitert; ist da HAL aktiviert? Und unter "KDE-komponenten" -> "Diensteverwaltung" - ist da der Dienst "KDED-Medienverwaltung" aktiv?
> 
> Mit Konqueror kannst ja auch mal unter system:/media nachschauen was da so los ist. 
> 
> hallo hab das jetzt alles probiert -die beiden Einstellungen waren schon so wie beschrieben- ohne Erfolg. 
> ...

 

Welchen Compiler benutzt du denn und mit was für Optionen. Bei mir war es so, daß der gcc 4.1.1 selbst mit -O2 kein sauberes KDE zustande bekommen hat. Da hat immer irgendwas nicht richtig funktioniert. Erst mit dem gcc 4.1.1-r1 geht es. Und mit -O3 geht beim gcc 4.1.1 viel in die Hose. Wenn dir dein KDE bei so was abstürzt, ist das ein Zeichen für kaputten Code.

----------

## xraver

 *AROK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Übrigens stürzt KDE Kontrollzentrum bei mir ab, wenn ich 2 mal auf Voreinstellungen drücke, ist das bei euch auch?

 

Nö, könnt bei Stunden drauf klickern. Nix passiert. Lass mal bitte deine CFLAGS sehen.

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Welchen Compiler benutzt du denn und mit was für Optionen. Bei mir war es so, daß der gcc 4.1.1 selbst mit -O2 kein sauberes KDE zustande bekommen hat. Da hat immer irgendwas nicht richtig funktioniert.
> 
> 

 

Also ich benutz hier gcc-Version 4.1.1 mit diesen CFLAGS;

```
CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -frename-registers"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}  -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"
```

Ausser das wireshark bei mir net ganz so wollte (speicherproblem) läuft so jedes Paket was ich compiliere super.

(wireshark musste ich mit -march=i686 kompilieren)

----------

## xraver

aja, was mir dazu noch einfällt.

pmount drauf? und bist du in der gruppe "plugdev"?

 *Quote:*   

> ozon@ozontec ~ $ groups
> 
> wheel audio cdrom games usb users plugdev
> 
> 

  ..so sihts bei mir aus. Aber plugdev sollte mit drinn sein.

----------

## franzf

Ich hab hier nen AMD64 und betreu nebenher nen x86.

Bei x86 klappt das Automount so wie hier geschriben:

hal drauf und anmachen (hal-Flag gesetzt), kde starten -> alles läuft!

Auf meinem AMD64 ist das anders, da klappt es nicht.

Hier muss ich ivman anmachen. Das bereitet auch gar keine Probleme. Alles wird brav gemountet und kann auch unmounted werden.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Ich hab hier nen AMD64 und betreu nebenher nen x86.
> 
> Bei x86 klappt das Automount so wie hier geschriben:
> 
> hal drauf und anmachen (hal-Flag gesetzt), kde starten -> alles läuft!
> ...

 

Sind die Versionen identisch? AMD64 hat ja manchmal ältere Pakete als X86. Wenn die Pakete identisch sind, sieht es sehr nach kaputten Code aus. Hatte mit dem gcc 4.1.1 unter KDE auch nur Streß. ging erst mit dem 4.1.1-r1

----------

## franzf

Auf beiden läuft bis auf minimale Abweichungen das Selbe an Software, auch Versionen.

Auch die USE-Flags sind gleich gehalten, ebenso GCC, etc.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Auf beiden läuft bis auf minimale Abweichungen das Selbe an Software, auch Versionen.
> 
> Auch die USE-Flags sind gleich gehalten, ebenso GCC, etc.

 

Welchen gcc hast du? Bei mir hat der 4.1.1 nur Streß gemacht, versuch mal den 4.1.1-r1. Aber ich halte den gcc 4 immer noch für recht experimentell. Es kann sein, daß er für den x86 korrekten Code erzeugt und für amd64 nicht. Das kann man ja nicht von einem System aufs andere übertragen. Für mich ist der gcc 4.1.1 alles, nur nicht stable.

----------

## franzf

Auf beiden läuft 4.1.1-r1.

Würd mich acuh interessieren worans liegt. Mal schaun, gibt sich sicher noch.

Es klappt ja alles was ich will, und mounten tu ich sowieso meistens über Konsole ^^

----------

